# Father shoots his daughter's laptop



## adamshinoda (Feb 12, 2012)

I have no idea if this has been posted. If it has, please remove or move to the existed topic.


One lesson learned: Solve your problem with a gun, post on YouTube and get almost 20 mil views in only 4 days.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 12, 2012)

Warning to parents anywhere: do not post videos of stern punishments of your children on the internet. That is because the internet will turn around and punish you.

I don't even have to look further into this story to know that this guy lost his job or whatever.


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 12, 2012)

In some forums in my country: Yeah what a spoil kid, you deserve it. Go Tommy, shoot her laptop!
On YouTube: What a stupid dad, you shoot her laptop for nothing, this guy is an asshole, etc...

What kind of difference is that?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 12, 2012)

Hahaha crap, that dude is my hero.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 12, 2012)

The "latest" feed from the front page showed this as "Father shoots his daughter...." I was like "Holy shit."


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 12, 2012)

Serve's her right, don't complain, she is under his roof, she lives by his rules.

*Newsflash*
Life Is Hard, Get Used to It!


----------



## mjax (Feb 12, 2012)

I just hope that the kid doesn't see the laptop after he shot at it. That will do some big psychological damage to her...

If he wanted to break the laptop, he could have hit it on the floor, using his gun was so not cool.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 12, 2012)

mjax said:


> I just hope that the kid doesn't see the laptop after he shot at it. That will do some big psychological damage to her...
> 
> If he wanted to break the laptop, he could have hit it on the floor, using his gun was so not cool.



Er, what.
No, I really doubt it would have any effect on her psyche except maybe piss her right off.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 12, 2012)

he should of t-bagged her laptop. after shooting it a bunch of times. but man i'm glad i did not have facebook back when i was growing up.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Warning to parents anywhere: do not post videos of stern punishments of your children on the internet. That is because the internet will turn around and punish you.
> 
> I don't even have to look further into this story to know that this guy lost his job or whatever.



What would him shooting his daughter's laptop in a state where guns are legal have to do with anything job related?  If my dad decided to take my last phone away and throw it against a wall and post a video online because I was texting shit about him to facebook, it would be completly justified.  It would *SUCK*, but he wouldn't be in the wrong - HE paid for my phone.  Now, my current phone on the other hand (Galaxy Nexus), I just dropped $300 on this of my own, hard earned money from work.  If he did that to this, I would take it two steps further on his stuff because now he's destroying my personal property.

But he wouldn't.  He's too fascinated with the Police Scanner app available on the marketplace.  We live in Jersey, and his brother is a cop in Cali.  Listens to his channel now lol.



Zerosuit connor said:


> Serve's her right, don't complain, she is under his roof, she lives by his rules.
> 
> *Newsflash*
> Life Is Hard, Get Used to It!



My sentiments exactly.  Saw this vid a few days ago, and I agree with what he did completely.  Granted, I see it as a waste of tech, but... do what you gotta do, eh?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 12, 2012)

... What if she was trolling on her facebook?


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 12, 2012)

Alan John said:


> ... What if she was trolling on her facebook?


... then this vid is a troll and his shooting is some kind of troll too


----------



## Snailface (Feb 12, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > ... What if she was trolling on her facebook?
> ...


Maybe you're on to something...
I'm sure 20 million hits would make up for a destroyed laptop in adsense dollars. 
Speaking of ads, it showed me a PokePark Wii commercial, no kidding XD

I always knew Nintendo stood up for family values.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 12, 2012)

So deserved it. Daily chores? Whining over that lol. Think of when you grow older and lives alone. Nobody is going to do it for you lol.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 12, 2012)

If he works in IT and know about computers how come he spent $130 on software?


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 12, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> If he works in IT and know about computers how come he spent $130 on software?


Maybe becasue hes not a pirate?


----------



## Ace (Feb 12, 2012)

My uncle showed this to me last night.
I told him that parents officially scared me.
His response?
"Good."


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 12, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > If he works in IT and know about computers how come he spent $130 on software?
> ...


This is interesting to me... I work in programming and I have free legal access to a library of a wide variety of licensed software, with terms not restricting personal use as far as I can tell. $130 sounds like Microsoft Office, which is something included in the aforementioned software library. And then its funny because I have access to quite a bit of the same software elsewhere for free as an engineering student haha.



Spoiler



Except MATLAB. Fuck MATLAB.

But she's not using it anyway.


----------



## Fat D (Feb 12, 2012)

She probably deserved that. I do however feel sorry for the laptop. I mean, he could have taken it away without destroying a perfectly good piece of technology.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 12, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> The "latest" feed from the front page showed this as "Father shoots his daughter...." I was like "Holy shit."


I know, I was like D:

*ON TOPIC*
If I wrote a letter like that to my parents, I would have gotten the belt (and rightly so).  So he shot the laptop--big deal.  Can you imagine what would have happened if my dad posted a video of him whipping me on YouTube? 

For all the beatings I received (I was a bad little shit; I almost accidentally burned a building down--twice), I would never think about abandoning my parents when they're older.  That girl sounds like a spoiled little princess.  She wouldn't have survived growing up in my household.


----------



## Lily (Feb 12, 2012)

After a lifetime of watching TV and movies, with no actual experience with guns...I have to say I was very disappointed/underwhelmed with the final result. Why didn't it explode? Why did the gun sound so wimpy? Hollywood, you have ruined me.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 12, 2012)

He posted an extremely well worded response on Facebook.

Fairly long


Spoiler






> Update: This may come as a wild shock to some.. wait for it.. wait.... (I need that guy who did the awesome HD youtube parody to do me an intro here. Where is he when I need him?) I'm NOT a hero... of ANY kind... at all. I'm not a super-dad, or awesome parent. I'm a normal guy with reasonable a moral compass that I try very hard to keep pointed north. I make a LOT of mistakes. Did I say a LOT? I mean a WHOLE lot! Daily... sometimes hourly! I'm extremely lucky to have a very strong wife who tolerates me and puts up with my mistakes, and who herself is strong enough that she can put me in my place with only a look.. no really.. you haven't seen her "I'm not kidding anymore" face... it's serious. (For example I can apparently destroy a laptop and garnish world-wide attention in mere seconds, but I guarantee tomorrow morning my wife will say "Hey Chuck Norris. Make the freakin BED WILL YOU PLEASE" because I'll forget to. (I have to admit the "Chuck Norris wears Tommy Jordan pajamas" comment will stay with me for the rest of my life. I want that on a bumper sticker!) I'm lucky to have great kids (two of them) who look up to me despite all my mistakes. I make bad parenting decisions all the time. We all do. Personally, I stand behind the decision I made earlier this week by posting the video. I don't find fault with it. If I had it to do again... let's see... I'd do it almost the same. I'd not be smoking a cigarette. (That's a habit I promised my wife I'd quit as soon as I could afford to just go out and buy a Chantix prescription. She absolutely hates it and I'm getting mature enough to want to quit it for my own reasons as well.) I'd not have used the word "ass" in my comment directed at my daughter. That was rude and a bad example of a parent using the "Do as I say, not as I do" philosophy I'd have worn my Silverbelly Stetson, not my Tilley hat if I'd known that image was going to follow me the rest of my life and I'd probably have cleaned my boots. That's it. I meant all the rest of it. My wife is OK with it. My daughter is OK with it. My Mother is OK with it. I'm OK with it. We're the only ones that matter. ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- For those that feel the need to keep calling the police and CPS. lol Apparently both the local police and the department of social services are OK with it. Yes they came. Of course they came. They received enough "Oh my god he's going to kill his daughter" comments that they had to. I knew that the moment it went viral.. it was too late and it was inevitable. I'm only surprised it took as long as it did to be honest. The police by the way said "Kudos, Sir" and most of them made their kids watch it. I actually had a "thank you" from an entire detectives squad. And another police officer is using it in a positive manner in his presentation for the school system. How's about those apples? Didn't expect THAT when you called the cops did you? The kind lady from Child Protective Services looked all through the house, the yard, and found ours to be a healthy home. She saw the unloaded guns in their rack with the magazines removed and stored separately and safely. Funny thing: The case officer asked to see "the gun".... "Umm, sir, may I see the actual..umm.. weapon used for the video?" She wasn't at all scared of me but I could tell she doesn't like guns as a general rule. To each their own though. She was comfortable that I was adhering to NC gun safety regulations for the protection of minors, and that's all she needed. But of course if you want to continue, I'm just going to leave a pot of coffee on for the next officers who come by. (Digress: Maybe I can get Krispy Kreme to sponsor me with lifetime donuts? Oh God that would be heaven. Dunkin? Crap... KK all the way....) She asked if I minded if she interviewed my daughter privately but that I didn't have to agree. I let her meet in private and then she and I met for about an hour and a half. At the end of the day, no I'm not losing my kids, no one's in danger of being ripped from our home that I know of, and I actually got to spend some time with the nice lady and learn some cool parenting tips that I didn't know.. I use them on my 8 year old son, but not on my fifteen year old daughter.. but now I will! There were a few things I thought she was "too old" for, but after talking to the case worker, I feel like it's worth a shot to try them. Maybe I'll sell those secrets in my next book! (Seriously? You just got mad didn't you? I'm kidding. Besides, that would still only give me two pages of material- one parent tip page and one page on handgun selection techniques appropriate for different electronic destructive purposes.) ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Back to me being a normal guy... I digressed again. You guys caught me on eight and a half minutes of ONE day in my life, probably the worst day in my life as a father. So, all in all, I consider the vast overwhelming show of support to be very very gratifying... that was me at my worst, not my best. If most of you found me OK as a Dad at that time, then I'm definitely OK the rest of the time. I was angry, hurt as hell, emotional as can possibly be, and stunned still. I'd taken an hour to compose myself, but apparently I should have waited longer.. and maybe used the .22 instead of the .45. (And since when does an 8 minute video EVER go viral? And maybe the next video I'll do will be auctioning the pistol I used.. that should buy some serious college tuition, but please understand that I will definitely use the profits to also purchase a replacement .45.) I'd like to think that if a camera followed me around and filmed every moment of my life as a parent, most of you out there would still put me in the plus column. Truthfully most of you would probably be bored. I'm just ordinary. I was raised old fashioned, and I raise my kids the same way... the modern generational concepts be damned! ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- And OK, so THAT brings me to a topic I'll close with, though I had no intention of speaking on it when I started this rant. (Hey, aren't the 25 thousand of you who subscribed really regretting it now? I'm always this scatter brained. Makes you wonder how I formed enough sensible sentences to write a book doesn't it? Then again... maybe that accounts for the book sales being in the toilet...) So, my last point: I've received a LOT of comments (and by lot you have to understand there's literally MILLIONS of them. I'll likely never be able to read them all in my lifetime) pointing out that I was raised old fashioned apparently that that I needed to learn to be a parent in today's world. Umm.. is there a polite way to call bull***t!? The kids today ARE self entitled, spoiled, adverse to working, and basically have NO usable skills taught to them in schools. (Yes some of you out there excel. If you've graduated high school and at least pay some of your own bills, then I'm not talking to you. If you however are 25 and live with your parents because you're too lazy to get a job, then yes, I'm talking to you. Half of that is the parent's fault for thinking that the school system is supposed to raise their kids. The other half is a parent's fault for letting our school systems get to the utterly pathetic state they are in. It's your kid.. so no matter what it's ALWAYS your fault.. get it? I'll give you a real example from the NC school system. My daughter just finished Honors Geometry in school. Halfway through the semester she asks me "Dad, can you help me type this math problem into your graphing calculator? I can't get the equation to come out right." I said "sure" and went over to help out. The problem was about calculating the tangent of a line, but I can't remember the specifics of it at the moment. I took a look at it and said "Honey, why don't you just do the problem manually... you know, on a piece of paper? It's pretty easy." She honestly looked at me like I was a complete idiot! "You can't do it with a pencil and paper, Dad. Sheesh!" I stared at her dumbfounded. "Honey, you DO know that tangential math has been around since the 1600s, right? Over 500 years. Long BEFORE graphing calculators existed..., right?" Her response was "Well, we're not taught that. We're just taught how to enter it into a calculator and get the right answer." Absolutely SURE she must be crazy, I checked.... and she's right. HONORS mathematics at the high school level doesn't teach kids basic math principles. At all!!! If a modern honors geometry student had to calculate the distance of a line from the top of a flag pole to any point in space relative to the ground.. they have no idea how to do it. (How many of you just asked your kids to show you how to do that? Wait... how many more are Googling it right now? Stop. That's cheating.) Further, almost every state now is taking "writing" out of schools. Kids are now being taught to print, and that's it. No need for actual writing because they all have computers. I'm NOT making this up! This is TRUE!! They learn the alphabetic characters... and nothing more. The age of eloquent thought borne by patient strokes of pen to paper... are gone like Rhett Butler's sex appeal. So let me recap... you don't learn math, you don't learn to write actual words without the benefit of spell-check. You don't apparently learn grammar either because I've SEEN those text books and quizzes.. horrible. Yet you want ME to stop raising MY child with old fashioned methods that actually made me fairly intelligent, capable of fending for myself, capable of managing money, holding a job, respecting my elders, etc? So you can replace it with what? You want to teach kids it's OK to talk back to parents as long as they have the freedom to express themselves. You want to outlaw spankings. You've obviously made it OK for them to be stupid upon graduating high school. You've recently made it illegal for kids to work around any animal that can harm them under the age of 18, to include working in hay lofts, around dogs, or cats, horses, or cattle, etc. (Thanks for that law Obama.. idiot) You won't let them work in a restaurant that serves alcohol until 18 in most states. You won't let them work at ALL until 15 (It was 13 for me, but Dad lied and got me started when I was 12). When are they supposed to learn actual adult stuff exactly? When do they learn responsibility? No kid left behind? Pfft.. EVERY kid left behind! (Dang I'm mad now.. maybe I WILL run for President... no, wife already vetoed that one. I'd really love to though.. really, seriously!) "Modern" parenting raises ill-prepared kids who can't do anything and have no skills because they're protected from even LEARNING them until 18 years old, at which time you want us parents to throw them out into the world, send them off to college, and expect them to be productive members of society? You can take your "modern" parenting, and shove it. Jeezus people. Half of you think chores at 15 are too much! God forbid we make them actually WORK too! (packing my soapbox away and going to bed now)







So he says his daughter is ok with it?  Good, so she respects his actions then.  Maybe that finally put the little bitch in her place.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Daughter crosses parents.
2. Parents get pissed off.
3. Parent destroys the laptop and grounds the kid.
4. Internet cries over nothing.

People are dumbasses, really.



Fat D said:


> She probably deserved that. I do however feel sorry for the laptop. I mean, he could have taken it away without destroying a perfectly good piece of technology.


I feel the same, man. It's symbolism though. He wanted to show that he is NOT kidding and she's NOT getting it back.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 12, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> > She probably deserved that. I do however feel sorry for the laptop. I mean, he could have taken it away without destroying a perfectly good piece of technology.
> ...


Selling? He could've sold it. OR better yet, taken it away in the video, then sold it on the internet after it goes viral (he expected it). It would've REALLY netted him some college tuition cash.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Selling? He could've sold it. OR better yet, taken it away in the video, then sold it on the internet after it goes viral (he expected it). It would've REALLY netted him some college tuition cash.


I suppose he didn't quite plan it - it's still quite an emotional response y'know.

Besides, utter destruction is just more impressive.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 12, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Actually, better yet. He could sell it right now. That might net him A LOT.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 12, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> He posted an extremely well worded response on Facebook.
> 
> Fairly long
> 
> ...


Big Wall-o-text. Stopped the moment i clicked show spoiler.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Actually, better yet. He could sell it right now. That might net him A LOT.


LOL, there ARE all kinds of weirdos out there. ;P I wonder if he missed the HDD... and what she had on the drive...

Still, I think the satisfaction from trashing it is all daddy and mommy ever wanted.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 12, 2012)

My cousin showed me this video yesterday. Here's an update on what he did, and his daughter's thoughts. She's not taking it as hard as everyone probably thinks.

http://www.litefm.com/pages/news-story.html?feed=421220&article=9744152


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 12, 2012)

"In the meantime, once the initial anger passed,... she sat with me reviewing some of the comments that have come in via Facebook and YouTube. One person even suggested collecting the shell casings and auctioning them on eBay. I said I’d do it if it would help contribute to her college fund! When I told her about it, she thought a minute, got a funny calculating expression on her face and said, “in that case you should shoot my phone too. We can use more bullets and I’ll go half-sies with ya on it! It’s not like I’m going to need it any time soon. And I can use the money we get to buy a new one.”

Yeah. That sounds nice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> "In the meantime, once the initial anger passed,... she sat with me reviewing some of the comments that have come in via Facebook and YouTube. One person even suggested collecting the shell casings and auctioning them on eBay. I said I’d do it if it would help contribute to her college fund! When I told her about it, she thought a minute, got a funny calculating expression on her face and said, “in that case you should shoot my phone too. We can use more bullets and I’ll go half-sies with ya on it! It’s not like I’m going to need it any time soon. And I can use the money we get to buy a new one.”
> 
> Yeah. That sounds nice.


No, no it doesn't. It sounds like "Now that we got attention, we need to shoot more stuff". Sell the laptop, the casings and shush. >>;


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 12, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > "In the meantime, once the initial anger passed,... she sat with me reviewing some of the comments that have come in via Facebook and YouTube. One person even suggested collecting the shell casings and auctioning them on eBay. I said I’d do it if it would help contribute to her college fund! When I told her about it, she thought a minute, got a funny calculating expression on her face and said, “in that case you should shoot my phone too. We can use more bullets and I’ll go half-sies with ya on it! It’s not like I’m going to need it any time soon. And I can use the money we get to buy a new one.”
> ...


No, I meant that she was making (what was obviously) a joke. That means that she's come to terms with it. Sheesh.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > KingdomBlade said:
> ...


You never know with those girls.  It could've been serious.

Afterall, the focus of attention's on her now. Dem crazy teens like that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 12, 2012)

mjax said:


> I just hope that the kid doesn't see the laptop after he shot at it. That will do some big psychological damage to her...
> 
> If he wanted to break the laptop, he could have hit it on the floor, using his gun was so not cool.



lmao you love technology way too much.

Anyways, the father was in the right. I would do the same. Hell, when I was in school, I would get home at 4. I would have to clean the whole house, do all the dishes, and have dinner ready by 530. Did I complain? No. And the best part was I was working at the time too at Starbucks. Yes that sounds stupid, but you try working under 34 degree celsius heat lamps while working with hot water and hot liquids and hot machines all day. It was brutal, did I complain? No. And even before I worked at Starbucks, I never got an allowance. Hell I never got an allowance at all growing up. All my money came from pop bottles and pop cans that I collected. The only thing she does that I never did, was make her bed. Mainly because it's not good to make your bed except for appearances.

The fact that the daughter even bitched that she had to make her bed, and wake up early to go to school, proves that she thinks the world revolves around her.

Also, it looks like he's on a big piece of land, so he probably owns a farm or something there. And if that is true, don't piss off farmers. They will destroy you. Daughter got what she deserved for being a spoiled brat.


----------



## rehevkor (Feb 12, 2012)

That poor laptop :/


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2012)

When this dad says that consequences will never be the same, he means it.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 14, 2012)

People still liking my post, aparently preaching the truth is the way to go.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> (I almost accidentally burned a building down--twice)



I...request more information on this.

Also, serves her right.


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > (I almost accidentally burned a building down--twice)
> ...


Aw don't get your panties in a twist, PK. Who _hasn't_ almost accidentally burned a building down?  We're only human. 


...wait, _twice_? I request details as well.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 17, 2012)

I pray none of you are ever parents. You going to raise the shittiest children if you agree with the methods this father used.

What the daughter did was wrong but to make a retaliation video by shooting the laptop is fucking retarded. I hope the whole family goes to Hell in a handbasket. The father didn't teach his daughter anything except when someone is an asshole to you, one up them by being a bigger asshole. Discipline your child, don't act like a fucking douche bag.


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2012)

The only disciplinary method that works on teenagers is shame. The threat to embarrass them before the only people whose opinion they care about, i.e. their current social circle.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 17, 2012)

If you have a reballious teenager then you did a shitty job as a parent. Parents are fucking lazy and need to take more accoutability for their shitty children.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm just worry that this could have backfire into "Daughter get her hand on a gun and shoot( insert object or person ) from built-in anger/hatred".
:/

Do kinda feel shooting the laptop and then even placing it on youtube, is a bit to far...



Veho said:


> The only disciplinary method that works on teenagers is shame. The threat to embarrass them before the only people whose opinion they care about, i.e. their current social circle.


You don't think disciplinary such as that can backfire?


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2012)

And there I thought rebellion was the whole point of being a teenager.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd hate to be the boyfriend that is caught in bed with her by her dad.


----------



## nando (Feb 17, 2012)

i have to say i am very appalled. i would have sold the laptop on craigslist. seriously no need to be wasteful.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2012)

Old, staged, and fake. 

But...Hilarious.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I pray none of you are ever parents. You going to raise the shittiest children if you agree with the methods this father used.


That video got 303,562 likes and 28,818 dislikes.  If you go and dislike it right now, you can bring its "like" percentage down from 91.298% to 91.295%.  *That'll* put all the people who liked it in their place! 



Hyro-Sama said:


> If you have a reballious teenager then you did a shitty job as a parent. Parents are fucking lazy and need to take more accoutability for their shitty children.


Wait...so you _*never*_ rebelled as a teenager?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I pray none of you are ever parents. You going to raise the shittiest children if you agree with the methods this father used.
> 
> What the daughter did was wrong but to make a retaliation video by shooting the laptop is fucking retarded. I hope the whole family goes to Hell in a handbasket. The father didn't teach his daughter anything except when someone is an asshole to you, one up them by being a bigger asshole. Discipline your child, don't act like a fucking douche bag.



Indeed he should let his daughter sit on her fat lazy ass, pay her some cash and watch her grow up to be the worlds greatest crack whore.
Before she dies at the age of 17.
Did you even WATCH the video, or are you just going by the outcome? She was being an ungrateful spoiled brat. His actions were wrong? Why?
Because he took the laptop he bought with his money, he maintained with his money and he spent his time on and shot it? Ooooh?
It's the same thing as taking it away forever, minus a few million youtube hits.

The bottom line is she was told to never do what she did, and had done it BEFORE and KNEW what would happen. She did it anyway, and got the consequences head-on.
That makes him a bad parent?
Really?
I hope YOU are never a parent. We need less hippies letting their kids doing whatever they want.



Hyro-Sama said:


> If you have a reballious teenager then you did a shitty job as a parent. Parents are fucking lazy and need to take more accoutability for their shitty children.



If you don't have a rebellious teenager, you broke your kid. A teenager acting rebellious is a natural part of life. At one point or another, everyone rebels.
Unless, like I said, they're broken.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 18, 2012)

Its funny because this applies to the "I bought it, so I *SHOULD *be able to do whatever I want with it", spectrum. Ohhh the hypocrisy.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 18, 2012)

Fat D said:


> She probably deserved that. I do however feel sorry for the laptop. I mean, he could have taken it away without destroying a perfectly good piece of technology.


Erm, you do realise that laptops are not living things with feelings, don't you ?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 18, 2012)

So I scroll past this subforum and see this:







My tired mind took longer than expected to recall the laptop shooting part.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 18, 2012)

My kid whines when we make him clean up his stuff. End up taking away the 3DS and Wii all the time. This guy is my new hero. When I was a kid I did ten times more stuff as chores on a daily basis. Yeah it sucked but it built character and enstilled morals, values, ethics, and respect all of whitch his daughter is not getting so he had to crack down hard on her ass.


----------



## Fat D (Feb 18, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> > She probably deserved that. I do however feel sorry for the laptop. I mean, he could have taken it away without destroying a perfectly good piece of technology.
> ...


That does not mean they have no value.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2012)

Fat D said:


> SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Fat D said:
> ...



Oh for gods sakes. Are you telling me you have no wasted a single thing at all in all of your life? I find that hard to believe. Sure, the laptop had value, but the dad paid for it, he had every right in the world to do with it as he will. Does it mean that he threw it in the garbage? No. He could have recycled it.

Jesus people are getting ridiculous these days when they care so much about technology.


----------



## jimwhat (Feb 18, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> > SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> ...


I dont think that people necessary care about the technology, but they care about the investment (time and money) that they put into it. You have to work for hours to have enought to buy something like that, so destroying almost feels like you wasted your time.

At the same time I do agree that it was his laptop, so he can do whatever he wants with it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 18, 2012)

@[member='Hyro-Sama']
Rebellion ≠ bad parenting.


----------



## Fat D (Feb 18, 2012)

You know, he could have taken it for himself, given it away, salvaged some parts, sold it, anything. It just feels bad to just put holes into a device worth several hundred dollars containing numerous useful components just to put on a show.

And yes, I am trying to avoid wasting tech, which means I hoard even half-broken devices in the hope of being able to take some parts from them if I find a use for that stuff.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 18, 2012)

On the homepage in the sidetab, it said: Father shoots Daughter... Excellent glitch advertising, it would attract anyone with a heart to click
I was horrified, scrolled over and realised that wasn't the whole sentence
If i witnessed a guy shoot a laptop, i'd run away and leave a note on the door saying.
Umad?


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 19, 2012)

You guys do realized that if he sold that laptop that has 7 bullets in it right now, he could earn 10 times more money he used to buy that laptop in the first place easily....


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 19, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> You guys do realized that if he sold that laptop that has 7 bullets in it right now, he could earn 10 times more money he used to buy that laptop in the first place easily....


TBH, I would think that the bullets would have went through the laptop instead of staying in there.


----------



## jarejare3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys do realized that if he sold that laptop that has 7 bullets in it right now, he could earn 10 times more money he used to buy that laptop in the first place easily....
> ...


That's not the point...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I pray none of you are ever parents. You going to raise the shittiest children if you agree with the methods this father used.
> ...



Holy shit. It's like no one can read on this forum.

The father needed to discipline his child without displaying it to the entire fucking world. My post doesn't say she shouldn't have been disciplined. I said it should have been done differently. You're just defending the father b/c you and others think this is hilarious. The simple fact is this father is a dumbass and his daughter hasn't learned anything except that her father's a bigger asshole than she originally thought.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



So you're saying the punishment is invalid because he posted in on youtube.
So your argument is...even more retarded then I originally gave you credit for.
The ONLY difference posting the "punishment" on youtube made TO the actual punishment, is a few million hits.

Here's the bottom line, again.
She did something stupid, and was punished for it by having her shit taken away. The fact that he did a video describing the WHY and putting some bullets in the laptop instead of hiding it in a cabinet means NOTHING. Well it means something. Means shit is serious, and she is NOT getting that laptop back, but that's beside the point.
Who cares if the punishment was released to the internet? As far as the actual punishment goes, it's still valid. In fact, the posting is part of the punishment too. She posted something degrading, not to mention embellished and mostly false, to slander her parents. So in reply, he posted the consequences for doing something so stupid. He paid her back in full, really. With his dignity intact at that.

The only improvement that could have been made is, I guess, tying her to a chair off camera and making her watch everything first-hand. But hell, it was still effective.

This being hilarious really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Putting words in my mouth again I see.

I'm not saying the punishment was invalid or didn't have an effect. The effect was negative and I'm sure the daughter hasn't learned her lesson. She will continued to bad mouth her dumbass parents privately and publicly. Beating your children in submission is going to have a negative effect on them in the long run. Having to shame your child in public to discipline them just shows how immmature the father and people who agree with him are. Moreover, it does matter if you release something on the internet. It means it comes a public problem.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 19, 2012)

I can understand how the girl was really being ungrateful for everything and she shouldn't have acted (or said) what she did. If I was the father I would be upset as well.

But not upset enough to do this. I think the way he handled the whole situation was just really immature. What's shooting a laptop going to do? What's the point if she can just get on someone else's laptop and do the same thing again?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



You're joking right? Look at it this way:
1: Dad spent money on the laptop, spent hours of his day and over a hundred bucks on it to get it the way she wants it.
2: Daughter posted shit on facebook for anybody to see. Friends only or not, public is public, and we all know that once it's on the net, it's on there for good.
3: Dad posts his punishment to her, on the net, for the public to see. If she can do it, why not her?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Because last time I checked fathers were males.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



Discussion is over. Feel free to leave the thread.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



No need to get all defensive. Geez.

The reason parents shouldn't do certain things even if their children do it is b/c they're supposed to be setting an example. That's like saying, "My 5 year old kid hits my wife, why can't I?"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



Are you being serious? Probably because your *PHYSICALLY* hurting someone.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



Just because your child acts immaturely doesn't mean the parents should do the same. You're basically saying because the daughter attacked the father, he has the right to attack back in anyway he sees fit. As a parent he has a responsibility to set an example. He failed that responsibility.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Feb 19, 2012)

I find this internally hilarious

/First World Problems


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



You should read the story behind this.

The daughter did this once before. He took away her stuff for three months. That's a responsible decision.
She gets off her punishment, then not too long after, she did it again, AFTER her dad spent all that time and money.
If she didn't learn the first time, try a stricter punishment.

See, you're looking at it from the wrong view. You're comparing this to physically harming. The dad did the responsible thing, if it didn't work, then get rid of the problem that's causing it. And after he bought it and bought all the other electronics for her, he has every right in the world to do with it as he pleases, especially when she is showing no respect to her parents.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 19, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



You just poroved my point the father is a failure.

He failed disciplining his child properly the first time and now he's done it again. The daughter can easily find another outlet to rage out at her parents again. Nothing has inclined the daughter to stop pissing her parents off. The problem wasn't the laptop. It's the relationship with the parents and thier daughter. You're the one looking at it from the wrong view. Blaming the laptop is a lame excuse. The father is a shitty parent.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



How many kids do you have?
Based on everything here, you seem like a cuthroat textbook expert here.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 20, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



That, or he's 12.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



LOL  That's the pot calling the kettle black. I love how because people do not agree with you automatically assume they are a child when you youself are acting immaturely. I don't agree with this father's methods of parenting his child. Nothing you say will change that. Unlike you perfect patties who have two parent families, some of us weren't that lucky and had a dumbass absentee parent. I'm not a parent and I know shitty parenting when I see it. Being a dick to your child doesn't work.


----------



## Sanoblue (Feb 20, 2012)

Been knowing about this  the family lives one town over from me  freaking hilarious


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...









But seriously, guys? Arguing about how to parent? Do you guys even have kids?


----------

